# Should last longer than 35 days. Right?



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Normally I dont buy Black and decker. One day though I was short on money and my other sander took a dump on me in the middle of a job. I went and purchased this sander and was pretty impressed. I have had mine for 3 years now and it works great. I normally go for Dewalt, Rigid or other better big names. I now have mine turned upside down and the handle in a vise so as i can use it for a bench mount belt sander. Good luck


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

There's a reason they're called *Bleak and Darker *: )

I still have one of their old 1/4" hand drills (late 60's early 70's) , but times and quality have changed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't expect to much from low end tools but only 35days is pretty bad.


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

I had similar luck with the one I bought. Didn't burn up, but the thing sounded like the bearings were going to freeze up at any moment. And that was right out of the box. Took it back before I found out the hard way it wasn't going to hold up.

It's a shame, since the design is great, as you say.

This seems to be the way Black and Decker has gone lately. I've crossed them off my list of potential tool purchases until they get their act back together.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you got 30 days more than I would have expected. It's just the nature of the beast with these tools nowadays. I've got a Makita that I've abused brutally since opening the box. I mean, I have really been cruel to this thing and it's still going strong.
.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000056NOA/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2/186-6574561-6938628?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=0W8PRNCRN0V5XS3KH03R&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B00004YOH7
.
It wasn't cheap but I'd recommend it 100 times over. I think of a belt sander like a brush cutter or a sawzall. You're going to want one you can treat really badly.


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

my wife got me one and if you bump the end you have to stop and work on it to get the belt to track right it's the last thing use and only when I have to


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Money is tight around my way so I buy what I can afford at the time I need something, that being said I bought one of theese Dragsters when they first came out and still have it , I beat the snot out of it when I use it and it is still running strong maybe I just got lucky and got a good one, don't know, but No Major Problems with mine.I do blow it out with my compressor good when I'm done using it. Hope this info helped you out. Good Luck!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Black and Decker Mouse and used it once to sand the inner corners of a raised panel door. It started slowing down and died last time I used it. Got disgusted and threw it on the concrete floor. Works great ever since. I'll never buy B&D again.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a dragster a couple years ago. It still runs fine. I don't usually buy a B&D tool in this price range. I purchased mine after using one my brother had bought around four years ago. His still works too. We mostly use them for plastic laminate counter tops where they don't want a backsplash, but a tight fit to the wall is required. I've seen my brother spend two days with his sanding on a mantle that had been built to fit a rock veneer on a fireplace.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the look of it but I would be concerned about the very small radius on the front roller, must be very hard on the belts.

I have this belt sander since before my daughter was born, she celebrated her 26 birthday last week:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1274DVS-21-Inch-Variable-In-Line/dp/B0000223HB/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1336989101&sr=1-1

This sander has been sold under many different brands, the original design was from Holzer from Germany from before I came to this country over 33 years ago. Good designs lasts a long time


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My sister payed about $39 for one of the ROS Black and deckers. She started sanding some tongue and groove on the walls and it lasted about 5 feet of wall. I showed up with a $69 Bosch… two rooms and much more later it's still doing a good job. Get a makita, or dewalt, or bosch or PC, there are lots of good ones.. the few extra bucks are worth it. They work better too.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Run from ANYTHING B&D produces or sells. They're 4 steps below Crapsman (which I wouldn't buy anything from)


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Been using mine for nearly 5 years. Most recently, I clamped it on its side to a piece of MDF and used it like a spindle/horizontal belt sander. I have worn out many sanding belts on it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah, I agree totally with jim C.


----------



## TwoBoredSaws (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I will stay away from B-D from now on. I only bought it because because of the way it felt in my hands. Crazy I know, but I like easy to handle tools. I was also right in the middle of project for a customer. I have learned my lesson. LOL. THANKS FOR THE INFO GUYS!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had mine for a few yrs and sanded many end grain cutting boards with no problem. Sorry to hear about yours but it should have come with a really good warranty.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have this same POS.
Never again! 
I have a B&D jig saw and it seems to be just fine. I think they just lost it on this item.
Don't ususally buy B&D but I have taken too many risks and will not but from them again.


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely NOT crazy to buy a tool because of the way it feels in your hand. I would never buy one that felt wrong. I am sorry you had a bad experience here, but a tool should feel good to hold.


----------



## cliff56 (Jun 9, 2012)

i have had one of thes about 4 years now used hard many times , no probs and i usually dont like B&D either


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

My Uncle bought this one for me 3 years ago….. I was actually impressed with it and it is still going strong. You just got a bad one and it happens with no matter what you get these days.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Black and Decker sanders are junk !!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Did it have a 30 day warranty. Maybe you should check to see if it was longer. Maybe you can get another sander just like it.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Black and Decker ANYTHING is junk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoBoredSaws (Nov 12, 2008)

It had a 90 day warranty from Home Depot. I didn't get another.


----------

